# Anyone take phrags outside for the summer?



## koshki (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm considering taking some of my orchids outdoors for the summer (should it ever get here.) The place I'm considering is on the eastern end of my house facing north. It gets morning sun, somewhat filtered by trees, and then is in the shade of the house from about noon on.

The reason I'm considering this is because during the summer, I'm very active with my garden, and I'd like to have my thirsty plants close to the hose, rather than having to stay indoors to schlep them all to the sink.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Shiva (Mar 24, 2011)

That's usually what I do. Make sure however that they remain well watered and protected from the sun.


----------



## koshki (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you let yours get any direct sun? This spot would have sun in the morning. I don't know how I would rig up shade cloth.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning sun is OK. Your orientation appears perfect to me. I don't think you would need shade cloth. You could protect those phrags that require less light, like besseae, by putting them in the shade of the other plants.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Mar 24, 2011)

Like Katherine I have the same location but my main concern is critters...slugs and such...a wire cage would not look to good in front of my house but I would do it for my Phrags.
Jim


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2011)

Before I had a greenhouse D) I took all my orchids outside during the summer. The secret for keeping slugs off the plants is to use metal shelving units which are set on cement or pavers. Deer, squirrels, etc. can be kept out by using pvc pipes to build a frame around the units and place shade cloth over it.


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Before I had a greenhouse D) I took all my orchids outside during the summer. The secret for keeping slugs off the plants is to use metal shelving units which are set on cement or pavers. Deer, squirrels, etc. can be kept out by using pvc pipes to build a frame around the units and place shade cloth over it.



Can't get much more of an endorsement than this Gal:clap::clap:


----------



## koshki (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought some new shelving units that are metal, and will sit on the patio.

No deer around here, but lots of squirrels. I've fed them all winter, so I've probably created a problem for myself! Would seem cruel to pull out a shotgun now...


----------



## Clark (Mar 24, 2011)

Browning?

The weather of July/Aug. 2010 was toxic here.
Will be using basement for more control.

Belgium made?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 24, 2011)

I always keep my phrags outdoors in summer. I used to give them a spot where they would have direct morning sun, then dappled shade for the rest of the day. The tornado took out the shade, so I'll be creative in my placement this season.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 25, 2011)

My Phrag besseae lives outside under 50% shade clothe summer and winter. It has rewarded me this year with a nice spike.


----------



## bullsie (Mar 27, 2011)

I think your location is excellent. It is the side of the house I keep mine on also. I put them on the porch on metal and plastic shelves. I am close to trees and it tends to keep the humidity high so I am watchful of how much watering I need to do (tends to be less than in the house). Your plants will do very well and will be much healthier for the winter. I saw a marked improvement in mine when I started doing it. 

I do understand squirrels are great tag thieves. Can't remember if they chew up plants or not. But I'd mark my pots with something that can id your plants in the event 'someone' else needed those markers.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2011)

No!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Mar 28, 2011)

NYEric said:


> No!



Now Eric...of course you say NO! Memphis vs NYC...?! DUH!
Jim
oke:


----------



## L I Jane (Mar 28, 2011)

I put all my orchids out including phrags.Gives me a chance to clean & disinfect greenhouse as well as preventing them from frying in the summer as greenhouse would be really hard to keep cool.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2011)

Orchidnut57 said:


> Now Eric...of course you say NO! Memphis vs NYC...?! DUH!
> Jim
> oke:


You never watch that show "COPS" evidently. There's a reason they don't shoot in NYC, too boring, plus I live in a great neighbourhood, #4 highest mean property value in the country! I just have too many plants to reasonably do that. :wink:


----------



## etex (Mar 28, 2011)

Orchids love being outdoors for the summer. I was very happy with the results when I did it last year- gobs of new growth, increased roots, and many bloomed for the first time for me I hung a couple dozen orchids from oak and hickory trees that provided shade. Catts and Vandas had front row with full morning sun.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 28, 2011)

NYEric said:


> You never watch that show "COPS" evidently. There's a reason they don't shoot in NYC, too boring, plus I live in a great neighbourhood, #4 highest mean property value in the country! I just have too many plants to reasonably do that. :wink:



oke: We used to live in one of the "wealthiest counties" in the US... Fairfax, VA. But we lived in the crappiest part (near the end of the Metro's orange line).


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2011)

Fortunately there is no crappy part where I live. Unfortunately I cant afford to shop where I live!


----------



## koshki (Mar 28, 2011)

Bullsie, I use a label maker to create tags and attach them directly to the pots. Occasionally they do fall off, but I have plenty of warning before they do! But thanks for the warning...I didn't know squirrels liked to play cards!

LI Jane, good idea about cleaning and disinfecting while the 'chids are out to play!


----------



## koshki (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, we went from the "end of winter" straight to summer here. I've had some other projects that took precedence over the orchids, and so I'm just getting around to taking the phrags outside.

Should I give any special consideration to small plants? I've got some seedlings, and some mature plants that are just small. How about plants that are in spike?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 6, 2011)

They should all be OK. 

I'd keep the seedlings all together, and maybe a little more shaded than the mature plants. Keeping them together will allow you to watch their watering needs more closely.


----------



## koshki (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, well the rest are going out today! This has been quite a process in a wheelchair, especially with the larger plants (only one at a time). Legged people just go from the sunroom out the door to the patio, but I have to go through the house, down the ramp and around the garage to the patio, plant in hand and then back again. What we won't do for our orchids!!!!!


----------



## Darin (Jun 7, 2011)

koshki said:


> Ok, well the rest are going out today! This has been quite a process in a wheelchair, especially with the larger plants (only one at a time). Legged people just go from the sunroom out the door to the patio, but I have to go through the house, down the ramp and around the garage to the patio, plant in hand and then back again. What we won't do for our orchids!!!!!


 

There has to be a way to get a trailer hitch mounted to the wheelchair so you can hook a wagon up to it.  That way you could make fewer trips.


----------



## koshki (Jun 7, 2011)

Darin said:


> There has to be a way to get a trailer hitch mounted to the wheelchair so you can hook a wagon up to it.  That way you could make fewer trips.



Ha! That is a great idea! 

I do have this two-wheeled barrel kind of thing that I drag behind me. Last summer I was loading it up with dirt that was in the driveway and hauling it out back to make a new bermed flower bed.

BTW, I have a power wheelchair...most of this would be impossible (at least for me) in a manual chair.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2011)

That's dedication, Katherine! I don't think I'd be strong enough to do what you are doing. One of the reasons I have a greenhouse now is because taking out all my orchids in the Spring and bringing them in in the Fall, hauling them up and down the basement stairs, got to be too much!

Kudos to you!


----------



## Heather (Jun 7, 2011)

Just thought I'd share a photo of the cage we rigged up to keep the cats out of our raised bed. Granted, it's ugly, but not as ugly as a 4'x8' litter box would be!

Probably cost us about $30 to put together. PVC is cheap!


----------



## koshki (Jun 8, 2011)

Heather, you must have some very determined cats!


----------



## Heather (Jun 8, 2011)

Ha, yeah, actually the problem one is the neighbor's. He likes to come over and use the facilities! Once he even snuck in the house and used the litter box! (That was actually better than using the backyard and herb garden, frankly.)


----------



## koshki (Jun 8, 2011)

I love cats, but if my neighbor's cat was "littering" in my garden, I'd be laying in wait with the garden hose (just like I do for those darn grackles!)


----------



## Marc (Jun 9, 2011)

I really dislike cats but I don't blame the cats for owners that just let their cats roam around the neighbourhood whenever it suits them.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2011)

Heather said:


> He likes to come over and use the facilities! Once he even snuck in the house and used the litter box! (That was actually better than using the backyard and herb garden, frankly.)


 Now that's bold!


----------

